# Unorthodox but will these africans mix???



## all african baby (Sep 11, 2014)

Hi,

I am new to peacocks and haps although have had mbuna before and thought I would get some expert advice!!

I am setting up a 55 gallon african cichlid tank and have aprox 35% rock 65% water so lots of places to hide whilst still has a lot of swimming space. I expect I will get a lot of mixed views on this but I am setting up a colourful show tank and am bending the rules of arican cichlids mixing male peacocks, yellow labs (mbuna) and Haps form 2 lakes (malawi & tanganyika). I'm also putting in a catfish and a pleco. I wandered if people think my unorthodox african cichlid tank will work. Please don't tell me that mbuna should be on their own as they are aggressive and frontosa grow too large for my tank should be schooling in a species tank I know this. I know its not ideal but I like the look of these fish together....so could it work???

The fish are all male single fish except labs (1 male 2 female). The labs will be 2" all the others 4"..

Here's the list.. :fish:posting.php?mode=post&f=8&sid=5e7f13cf2d4335f0fe13e934debb80fd#

Red empress
cytocara moori
otopharynx lithbates
Aulonocara jacobfreibergi eureka
Aulonocara Firefish Ice
Aulonocara Sunset
Aulonocara Sulphur head
small yellow labs (labidochromis caeruleus)
Cyphotilapia frontosa
Synodontis petricola (false cuckoo catfish)
Albino bristle nose pleco


----------



## rennsport2011 (Oct 21, 2013)

all african baby said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am new to peacocks and haps although have had mbuna before and thought I would get some expert advice!!
> 
> ...


So you know things won't work, but are asking if they will work anyway. :-? :thumb:


----------



## johnnymarko (May 30, 2014)

This will not work


----------



## Hapguy63 (Feb 8, 2014)

the eureka and sunset might not play well together and I am not a fan of mixing fronts and haps. I know some people have no problems mixing them but I have had no such luck. Also the Sulpher heads are mild peacocks and may not color up fully with the more aggressive peacocks you have listed. This combined with the fact that most of these fish should be kept in tanks larger than 55gallons.


----------



## PiccoloJr (Oct 14, 2013)

Frontosa, Lithobates, Red Emp, Moorii will all outgrow a 55 quickly.


----------



## all african baby (Sep 11, 2014)

Thanks guys you for the input. I really appreciate the advice as I'm new to Peacocks and Haps. So if the Frontosa is definately going to get too big and the red empress may be too aggressive. If I swapped the red empress for a red peacock and changed the frontosa aswell could it work then??? I know the C. moori would be happier in a larger tank but I'll rehome him if he is unhappy. What would be good alternative to the Frontosa. I really would like somethinh zebra stripped that will go with my peacocks???


----------



## rennsport2011 (Oct 21, 2013)

all african baby said:


> Thanks guys you for the input. I really appreciate the advice as I'm new to Peacocks and Haps. So if the Frontosa is definately going to get too big and the red empress may be too aggressive. If I swapped the red empress for a red peacock and changed the frontosa aswell could it work then??? I know the C. moori would be happier in a larger tank but I'll rehome him if he is unhappy. What would be good alternative to the Frontosa. I really would like somethinh zebra stripped that will go with my peacocks???


Fish don't pout, or get unhappy, their health suffers and they die.

otopharynx lithobates
Aulonocara Firefish Ice
Aulonocara Sunset
small yellow labs (labidochromis caeruleus)
Synodontis petricola (false cuckoo catfish)

Albino bristle nose pleco

Recommendations

Aulonocara stuartgranti Flame Tail or red shoulder
Astatotilapia latifasciata	- striped replacement
Lethrinops lethrinus or Tramitichromis sp. "Intermedius"


----------



## all african baby (Sep 11, 2014)

So the unorthodox tank is going to end up pretty orthodox then ha ha! Oh well better I know now...I think the peacocks and haps would have had a better chance if I had a much bigger tank. I will go all male peacock with a otopahrynx lithobates, yellow labs and Astatolilapia latifasciata (plus catfish and pleco). Thanks for the help guys!! I will post a pic when it is done. Any other suggestions of easily available stunning peacocks/small haps that have no blue I can add for contrast???


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

You want about 8-10 fish in a 55G all-male. If you add a group of labs thats 5. The Vic and the lithobates is 7. Get a red (Aulonocara rubescens), a yellow (A.stuartgranti Maleri Island) and a blue peacock (A. stuartgranti Ngara) and you are stocked. I'd avoid the Firefish as hybrids can be aggressive and the rubescens has color that's just as good IMO.


----------



## all african baby (Sep 11, 2014)

https://www.icloud.com/photostream/#A95ON9t3vu1su


----------

